# An aquascaping software/program for designing that scape!



## [email protected]

Searched for 2 days for this!! Finally found it at 4am last night. Now if they would just come out with something we could download.

http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher

Pick out your rock, plants, and driftwood and place them in the tank in any configuration you want. This allows you to see what your aquascape is likely going to look like in your own tank. Been messing around with it for my tank and am, hopefully, going to the fish store today to get the things for my 55g.


----------



## johnny313

excellent site! good job!


----------



## [email protected]

If anyone knows of any better sites or programs let me know.


----------



## jbtiv

awesome! great find!


----------



## rickztahone

that's different. good find.


----------



## littlebittyfish

This is slightly addictive....:hihi:


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Rick, and yes fish it is addictive. It is also a pretty cool tool to be able to preview what your aquascape is going to look like.


----------



## [email protected]

Has there been any progress in the technology world yet that I don't know about?


----------



## Calmia22

5 minutes in, and I am officially addicted. It's nice since I am still planning out my 55, and don't have any idea what my second piece of driftwood will be that I can get more ideas and know what to look for.


----------



## [email protected]

Calmia22 said:


> 5 minutes in, and I am officially addicted. It's nice since I am still planning out my 55, and don't have any idea what my second piece of driftwood will be that I can get more ideas and know what to look for.


I got hooked on playing with it as well. I was still hoping to find something a little better, but don't seem like there is much out there yet. Maybe one day you will be able to pick from more plants, wood, and rocks while layering them over a picture of your own tank. That would be sweet.


----------



## [email protected]

Bump for the people asking.


----------



## Fishly

[email protected] said:


> Maybe one day you will be able to pick from more plants, wood, and rocks while layering them over a picture of your own tank.


That's what PhotoShop is for. 

I have another link for a similar aquascaping tool, but it will take me a while to find it. Please hold...


----------



## Fishly

Here you go:
http://www.2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html


----------



## [email protected]

Fishly said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html


:thumbsup:Awesome, glad you found that. I searched forever for the one I found, and was starting to think it was the only one of it's kind.


----------



## Seedreemer

There's also a PC version of Photoshop called Gimp available that's a free download that you can post your actual tank into. It obviously doesn't come with plant/rock pics but is just like Photoshop otherwise, at least close enough for the casual user like myself.


----------



## [email protected]

Seedreemer said:


> There's also a PC version of Photoshop called Gimp available that's a free download that you can post your actual tank into. It obviously doesn't come with plant/rock pics but is just like Photoshop otherwise, at least close enough for the casual user like myself.


Thanks seed, you know we love messin with any of these proggies. Heck, I even mess around with paint a little bit, and that has helped me alot in this hobby.


----------



## Realistik84

I started a thread on this a month ago. Some responses have some programs, but to my expeirence they were limited. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/153191-aquascaping-software.html

Working in the technology world, specifically on "Cloud Computing", I am shocked a big name vendor has not stepped up here.


----------



## [email protected]

Realistik84 said:


> I started a thread on this a month ago. Some responses have some programs, but to my expeirence they were limited.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/153191-aquascaping-software.html
> 
> Working in the technology world, specifically on "Cloud Computing", I am shocked a big name vendor has not stepped up here.


Thanks for that, mistergreen had a really nice program he made. You can find it here. Seems to be the best one I've seen so far.


----------

